
Just Subtract Water: The Los Angeles River - e15ctr0n
https://lareviewofbooks.org/essay/just-subtract-water-the-los-angeles-river-and-a-robert-moses-with-the-soul-of-a-jane-jacobs
======
bane
I'm eager for LA to turn the river into a public space. If people go there,
they'll care about it. Right now the river is a place people avoid (by design)
or get up to no good in.

Seoul tore up a road to unbury a local drainage stream and in the process
created a magnificent urban park. [1] Though the ecology is entirely
different, the same principals might apply and turn a blight into a thriving
city center.

1 - [http://inhabitat.com/seoul-recovers-a-lost-stream-
transforms...](http://inhabitat.com/seoul-recovers-a-lost-stream-transforms-
it-into-an-urban-park/)

